# '87 5000 CEL comes on after ~5min of driving...why?



## Vdub92 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just as the topic states. Looking for what I might look at to see whats wrong. Does not come on when I let it sit and idle...only when I start to drive. Thinking it might be when something warms up??? Someone else suggested it might be running lean once it is warmed up.
Thanks


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: '87 5000 CEL comes on after ~5min of driving...why? (Vdub92)*

You'll have to pullt he codes to see what is causing it...there could be dozens of causes.


----------



## Vdub92 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: '87 5000 CEL comes on after ~5min of driving...why? (DUandCC)*

Yeah just pulled the codes. Came up as 2142..Knock Sensor. Thanks


----------

